# Lower Huron River



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just took a good long ride to see if i could mark anything.Bad News.I dont know what happen this yr.I never seen numbers so low.Most the time i would mark fish in every hole i know of.This yr .Guess it kinda like the Wallys and the perch.Good luck to the hard core guys out there.Your going to need it this yr.The rain we got did not produce nothing more in the river.Mich


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well looks like I'm not putting the motor back on the boat. I was hoping to give it a try this year. Looks like I'm waiting for the ice to get safe and try for bows through the ice.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya I've been out alot lately and only seen 1 taken in my last 5 trips and I haven't got crap in 10 trips. Bring on the ICE!!!!!


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually this year has been awsome up until a couple weeks ago. I've never hooked 25+ fish in the fall on the huron, and I have taken less trips down this year than in past years. Its just that time of year where the fish just stop comin up until spring. I'm sure we will get a few more pushes of fish. But I'm not expecting anymore numbers until the spawners start runnin. At least thats what Ive learned over the many years I have targeted steel.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i refuse to quit. i need 1 more chrome under my belt. that sounds terrible after i read that. anyways i guess ill try the manistee once agian.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the manistee is a premier steel fishery. You should be able to pull in numbers on that river. Were talkin the not so mighty huron here. Good luck on the manistee.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Clinch said:


> Actually this year has been awsome up until a couple weeks ago. I've never hooked 25+ fish in the fall on the huron, and I have taken less trips down this year than in past years. Its just that time of year where the fish just stop comin up until spring. I'm sure we will get a few more pushes of fish. But I'm not expecting anymore numbers until the spawners start runnin. At least thats what Ive learned over the many years I have targeted steel.


 I think its an off yr.The one run we have was nice .But there is not many fish holding in the river like in the past.But this is the 1st yr i seen the water so low in Dec.Its running close to 2 feet lower than the past yrs.Watch out Betsie here i come ,Mich


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

So should we start an anual sucker fest thread to get ready for the spring ? lol


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Friends of mine were averaging 4-6 fish per trip for about a month straight. Had a few double digit days as well. FWIW....


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

There is always low numbers of fish in the huron come winter. Last dec was pretty good because of the weather, but once it gets real cold it slows wayyyyy down. Its like that every year. I spoke with alot guys that agree this has been the best fall run the huron has seen yet and hopefully it gets even better in the future. I totally agree with that. Does anyone else have the same opinion?


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that it was a great year for Steel on the Huron. I nailed them in the spring with some great memories along with catching my biggest one ever and if you were there on that Sunday this fall it was a riot. That was the best week of fishing I have ever had. 

I'll make a complete judgement after this spring and next fall as to the absolute health of the steelie run compared to years past but I bet it's gonna stay good. 

It's hard to say any year on the Mighty Ever Changing Huron will be compared to the next but I have to say that I feel very very lucky that so close to home I have a fishable river that is not as pressured as it used to be, I can catch crappie, steelie, bass, bluegill,perch, walleye ,pike , musky and alot of others. 

Regardless of the run we should be thanking it.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Clinch said:


> There is always low numbers of fish in the huron come winter. Last dec was pretty good because of the weather, but once it gets real cold it slows wayyyyy down. Its like that every year. I spoke with alot guys that agree this has been the best fall run the huron has seen yet and hopefully it gets even better in the future. I totally agree with that. Does anyone else have the same opinion?


 I have to disagree with you on numbers in the winter.Numbers for the most part are always been high.Even in the coldest part of winter.We had 1 good push and that was it.In the past we would have good numbers all over the river all winter long.I have a few neighbors that still have there boats in the water that feel the same way.One guy is like me.I wont pull my boat untill i have ice around my boat.Or big ice flows.We are sill hopeing for another good push and for the steel to hold below the dam.As of now they are far and few between.But if nothing else.Spring is on the way .Mich


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well dont give up hope maybe this current warm /rain spell will bring more fish in the system


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

me personally,i dont think it's quite over yet fellas, i'll let u know how i do in the morning.could get skunked, but who knows.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Better yet, who cares? Getting out and wetting a line, regardless of the outcome is better than working...

Stop complaining and fish.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally if I'm gonna invest any time and money I'd like to see an outcome. You can say that all day long Kype but if you go 10 times and get skunked I think your tune would change. But I get your point


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Decided to hold off til tomorrow morning due to the rain this am, i'll let you know how we do/don't do


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya the wind was pretty vicious this mornin to.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I hate to say it, but that warm weather and rain we had, was exactly what the fish love. The cold front the moved through probably has put them down until they adjust to it. But every time I figure I know something about Steelhead, they prove me wrong; so hopefully tomorrow will be great. I was dreaming about fishing this morning, as I got ready for work. :rant:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> I hate to say it, but that warm weather and rain we had, was exactly what the fish love. The cold front the moved through probably has put them down until they adjust to it. But every time I figure I know something about Steelhead, they prove me wrong; so hopefully tomorrow will be great. I was dreaming about fishing this morning, as I got ready for work. :rant:


 Well thats better then dreaming about work then haven to go into work .Have to say water came up nice.I may go scouting tomm if nothing pops up,Mich


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Mich, give a report of what you mark out there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> I hate to say it, but that warm weather and rain we had, was exactly what the fish love. The cold front the moved through probably has put them down until they adjust to it. But every time I figure I know something about Steelhead, they prove me wrong; so hopefully tomorrow will be great. I was dreaming about fishing this morning, as I got ready for work. :rant:


that's exactly what i figuring when i wanted to go out this morning, but the people who i was going with didnt wanna get wet, oh well,we'll give it a shot in the morning


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Finally got off the poker table and hit the river  Started down at Labo with no luck floating waxies. So I moved down to the Golf Course, again nothing floating waxies under a bobber (not to mention I couldn't even see the bobber when drifting the far hole). However a deer scared the living crap out of me when i first showed up, didn't know it was there until it stormed off into the woods. :yikes: Anyhow to the good part, went up to the park and fished just below the spill way, nothing on waxies. But, when i switched off to the egg sucking leech (red egg) first cast popped a little skipper (maybe 3lbs.) Then about 15-20 minutes later hooked up on a nice one (guessing 7+ lbs.) but it came unbuttoned trying to get around the tree. Has anyone else had any luck night fishing steel? I fished from 2am-4am.

First trip to the river since the switch from hunting to fishing and got my heart thumping away, I just hope the next few trips will be just as fun


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I've tried night fishing, and it can be productive at times. 2-4 a.m. seems to be the best time, and small glow jigs w/waxies work best in winter. I've caught them on glo plugs when it's above 40 degrees. Glo spinners work, too, but I tend to lose them at night, because it's harder to avoid snags.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like we started to get some of the melt from up north Ann ARbor gauge is above 650 since yesterday morning and rising.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

one thing i took note of was the fact that the water level rose about an inch while i was at labo, started off standing on a rock that wasn'tfully submerged and when i left it was about an inch under, and no it didnt sink from my weight being on it lol.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Mich how is the water? lol I bet it is blew the bleep out


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

It will get blown the bleep out if we get these warmer temps and the rain their callin for. I would think it will even get the fish movin a little.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MDNRFD said:


> Hey Mich how is the water? lol I bet it is blew the bleep out


What factor would blow it out now?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Hey Mich how is the water? lol I bet it is blew the bleep out


 It looks about the same.Shelf ice is about 2 inchs thick and no water above it.But with this warm up im sure it will come up a foot or so,Mich


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> What factor would blow it out now?


Heavy snow melt, causing the river down there to get blown out down there.

40's coming for most of the rest of the week, with some hard rain tomorrow.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

ESOX if you saw belleville with these temps I would think there would be some pretty big ice pieces moving down the river.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

MDNRFD said:


> ESOX if you saw belleville with these temps I would think there would be some pretty big ice pieces moving down the river.



Can't be any worse than when 2 boats above us made the middle unfishable


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Can't be any worse than when 2 boats above us made the middle unfishable


 Depends who was there 1st ? Mich


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

In who's world? :coco:

Been boating winter rivers for over 25 years and when there's substancial shelf ice, running at full-bore can be very dangerous for anyone below once that ice dislodges

I would give a rat's ass who got there first. 

That ice will ride right up on your anchor rope and come in the boat, sometimes swamping it. It's a safety and courtesy issue


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> In who's world? :coco:
> 
> Been boating winter rivers for over 25 years and when there's substancial shelf ice, running at full-bore can be very dangerous for anyone below once that ice dislodges
> 
> ...


 I guess this river has only 1 place to fish ? I agree about running your boat fast in any small rivers is BS when boats homes are around and fisherman.Fact is when running a boat with shelf ice its going to break somewhere.Sounds to me someone got to your hole before you did.Or a few boats did.Early bird get the worm :lol:.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MDNRFD said:


> Hey Mich how is the water? lol I bet it is blew the bleep out





MDNRFD said:


> ESOX if you saw belleville with these temps I would think there would be some pretty big ice pieces moving down the river.



OK I am officially confused. It hasn't been above freezing for well over a week. The only precipitation we have had in that period is snow. no conditions that would cause a runoff or ice jams, why would the river be:


MDNRFD said:


> Hey Mich how is the water? lol I bet it is blew the bleep out


?


Other than the jackasses (one in particular) Shoeman and I have seen running the river tossing huge wakes busting off the shelf ice, endangering everyone below him, besides ruining the fishing, I would think the river would be fine, till it is too frozen to get on.



> Depends who was there 1st ? Mich


Your kidding, right? No one can really be that disrespectful of those fishing below him, much less disregarding their safety. Oh yea, they can be.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ESOX said:


> OK I am officially confused. It hasn't been above freezing for well over a week. The only precipitation we have had in that period is snow. no conditions that would cause a runoff or ice jams, why would the river be: ?
> 
> 
> Other than the jackasses (one in particular) Shoeman and I have seen running the river tossing huge wakes busting off the shelf ice, endangering everyone below him, besides ruining the fishing, I would think the river would be fine, till it is too frozen to get on.
> ...


 I dont understand then.I dont see how a few boats in the water is disrespecting you ? You fishing from shore? .I for one never blast by anyone on the shore.I try to hug close to them so i dont screw up there fishing hole.If i can.Most guys say thanks as i go by and let me know how they are doing.Mich


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Michigander1 said:


> I guess this river has only 1 place to fish Sounds to me someone got to your hole before you did.Or a few boats did.Early bird get the worm :lol:.


The day I rely on one hole, is the day I sell all my ****

2 years ago we ended up all the way down past the tubes and couldn't get back up with shelf ice 10" thick the size of box cars bearing down on us. Seems someone with a sled decided to use all of his 60 horses to run back up. We had to tuck into downfalls to save ourselves. 

Don't try to minimize the situation with a bunch of "my hole" and "get up early" crap

It's not the Manistee, the Grand, the Joe or the Mo where you can get off-current to dodge the stuff.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Michigander1 said:


> I dont understand then.I dont see how a few boats in the water is disrespecting you ? You fishing from shore? .I for one never blast by anyone on the shore.I try to hug close to them so i dont screw up there fishing hole.If i can.Most guys say thanks as i go by and let me know how they are doing.Mich


You don't understand pushing a big wake while moving around will break off shelf ice, endangering those fishing below you? GEEZ.


----------

